

Are the app store / Google play rigged? - rayj

Judging from links like this http://fiverr.com/gigs/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&#38;query=app+store&#38;x=-1198&#38;y=-125 it looks like there are quite a few people tying to game the app/play store.  This looks like the tip of the iceberg.  Taking the idea to its logical extreme I imagine call centers full of people in some third-world country solving captchas and posting positive reviews 24/7.<p>So is this as much as an issue as my speculation leads me to believe, or are Apple/Google taking steps to prevent this?
======
ahsanhilal
To the best of my knowledge, app store ranking algorithm is not heavily
weighted by ratings, rather mostly by downloads, velocity of downloads, active
users etc

------
coryl
Technically, the bigger threat is download bots who can drive rankings up. I
really don't think ratings count for much anymore.

